# BBQ Tri-Tip



## doslocosranch (Apr 24, 2006)

At Costco today, picked up some Tri-Tip. Popular on the west coast. Thought I would give it a try on the grill. I have smoked it before, but did a little indirect on weber.


----------



## Too Tall (May 21, 2004)

I'm a fan of Tri Tips. I've cooked them both ways and a Cali buddy told me to pull them between 125-130 degs internal and let it rest (wrapped) and then slice. Excellent cut of meat.


----------



## doslocosranch (Apr 24, 2006)

I just sliced, it was excellent. I am not sure I will by brisket again! I didn't pull till 145, let it rest in oven not wrapped. Solid medium to almost medium rare in center. My temp was a little over 250, w some soaked mesquite chunks on coals.
I may have to pull sooner and wrap just to try.


----------



## surfisher (Mar 8, 2012)

mmmmmm that looks good makes me want to fire mypit up tomorrow! looks awesome!


----------



## Law Dog (Jul 27, 2010)

Looks Delisious. Congrats!


----------



## mharris1 (May 29, 2010)

That looks awesome. Tri tip is by far my favorite cut of meat. I marinate them in soy sauce, beer, and fresh garlic for 48 hrs before cooking. Indirect over charcoal and mesquite is my favorite. They are also good sliced about 1" thick and cooked hot and fast over mesqite till rare/med rare.


----------



## sportster (Jan 31, 2012)

Tri Tip is great. I use to live in Santa Maria, CA. That one of the things I miss the most about living there, all the guys out in the parking lot grilling Tri Tip and selling them on the weekends. 

I've tried making a few since I've been here, good but not the same. I think the thing out there as to grill them over an open flame using red oak.


----------



## BF (Jun 7, 2007)

love tri tip--we cook it all the time at the ranch--


----------



## TXXpress (May 23, 2004)

We love tri-tip! I lived in CA for 8 years and the wife lived there for more years than myself. We spent two weeks there in July. We could only convince them to have tri-tip once! Can you believe that? I cooked it and used Rudy's Rub. We didn't have any leftovers! Dang! 

We just might have to join Costco for the tri-tip!


----------



## texasred (Jan 29, 2005)

That looks great! Hey where did you get that rack that fits in a pan? Or did you build it?


----------



## jtburf (May 26, 2004)

texasred said:


> That looks great! Hey where did you get that rack that fits in a pan? Or did you build it?


That rack is just an upside down rib rack.

you can get them at any academy.

http://www.academy.com/webapp/wcs/stores/servlet/Product_10151_10051_525707_-1?N=578846090

John


----------



## tpool (Aug 21, 2005)

Tri Tip is awesome! But I can't readily find it (I was told that if you request from HEB they will order it for you, but I want to be able to buy it quick). Any ideas?

T-BONE


----------



## dash8dvr (Jun 6, 2006)

tpool said:


> Tri Tip is awesome! But I can't readily find it (I was told that if you request from HEB they will order it for you, but I want to be able to buy it quick). Any ideas?
> 
> T-BONE


I've purchased tri-tip off the shelf at three different HEB's in the Spring/Woodlands area. Should be mixed in with the steaks/roasts.


----------



## Too Tall (May 21, 2004)

tpool said:


> Tri Tip is awesome! But I can't readily find it (I was told that if you request from HEB they will order it for you, but I want to be able to buy it quick). Any ideas?
> 
> T-BONE


ask your butcher to order you some. meat code 185D. try to get the 17# bags. That will get you 6-7 tri tips fat already removed. 185C still has the fat if you want to pay for it.


----------



## tpool (Aug 21, 2005)

Thanks Fellers! Can't wait to order or find at HEB...

T-BONE


----------



## On The Hook (Feb 24, 2009)

Stopped by Moody's Meats and picked up a Tri-Tip on Saturday. Sunday afternoon, took the Tri-Tip out and put a coating of "Jimmy O's Texas Spicy Rub BBQ Grilling Seasoned Salt" seasoning on all over on both sides. 

My buddy and friends fired up my Saffire Grill and about 15 minutes later threw the Tri-Tip on the grill. We put the Tri-Tip in a small pan with a tinfoil liner and the temp was around 400 degrees. 

About 15 minutes in, we added some chicken wings and flipped the Tri-Tip. We let everything cook for another 10 minutes and flipped the wings, then waited another 5 minutes and took everything off. 

The wings were just right and the Tri-Tip was almost perfect. The outside had a light char, the ends were a little past medium towards well, and the center was pink and hot. The whole thing was very juicy and tender with great steak flavor. 

We really liked the Tri-Tip and expect to make it frequently. It was easy, quick and flavorful. I intended to take photos, but forgot as we were talking and it finished so quickly. If anyone is contemplating trying I Tri-Tip, I would highly recommend it.


----------



## flatscat1 (Jun 2, 2005)

So is this best cooked like a steak or grilled beef tender (very hot) or cooked more like a brisket (slower and lower temp)? Seems indirect heat is your prefered methods?

Thanks, I want to try one. I did a pork butt for 18 hours last weekend....perfection. Always up for new ideas.


----------



## On The Hook (Feb 24, 2009)

*How was it cooked?*

Not sure how anyone else cooked it, but we cooked it at around 400 for 25-30 minutes. The heat was direct (we have a diffuser for indirect cooking on the saffire kamado) but it was in a very thin pan with a foil lining. The Tri-Tip had a little crust on the outside and was tender and juicy inside. Hope that info helps.



flatscat1 said:


> So is this best cooked like a steak or grilled beef tender (very hot) or cooked more like a brisket (slower and lower temp)? Seems indirect heat is your prefered methods?
> 
> Thanks, I want to try one. I did a pork butt for 18 hours last weekend....perfection. Always up for new ideas.


----------



## Tyler (Jun 18, 2004)

We love trip tip. It used to be in Corpus Christi you had to go to the HEB Plus in Flour Bluff to get it but now it is also at the HEB Plus on Saratoga. Most of the other HEB's in town don't stock it. I have bought it also at the Walmart on Saratoga and it was USDA CHOICE not Select like HEB. Good stuff. I like the soy sauce garlic and or teriyaki marinade. It takes about 25 to 35 minutes to cook over coals and I like to turn it so it doesn't get too thick a crust on it.


----------

